# عمليه التفجير فى المناجم المفتوحه



## صهيب خلف اللة (27 أغسطس 2013)

ولاً :
عملية فتح المنجم ، ويتم ذلك بالاستدلال بخطوط الكنتور وباستغلال انسب مكان يتدرج فيه الارتفاع . وذلك لاقامة طريق يؤدي للوصول لقمة التكوين كما في توضعات القوسان الجبلية ومع تفادي إقامة طريق علي جسم الخام المحدد بعمليات الاستكشاف , يتم فتح الطريق ومن خلاله انتقال الآلات لقمة التكوين مع ملاحظة استخدام اقل كمية من الآلات في هذه المرحلة وأصغرها حجما .
ان العملية التعدينية الاولي هي الحفر والتفجير وازالة ما يعرف بالغطاء الحديدي ( Iron Cap ) وطرحها علي الجوانب بواسطة ماكينات ( البلدوزر ) ويرجع ذلك لعدم اقتصاديتها 0.5 g / t أي ان تركيزها لا يزيد عن 0.5 g/t .
بهذه العملية نكون قد تحصلنا علي مساحة شبة مسطحة ومن ثم تبدأ عملية تسوية السطح وتكون مساحتها علي حجم وامتداد الخام في المنطقة ومن هنا تبدأ العمليات التعدينية في هذه المساحة المستويةصورة رقم1b بوضع نقاط التحكم ( Control point ) والتي تحوي جسم الخام وتوضع هذه النقاط بناء علي نوع الصخور والخرائط التي تم وضعها بواسطة الاستكشاف التفصيلي لجسم الخام وفي هذه الحالة يتم اخذ العينات لتحديد المساحات التي سيتم استخراجها علي عمق ( 2.5 m ) من سطح المستوي علي شكل بلوكات وتحدد تلك المساحات بعد نتائج العينات التي تم اخذها من جسم الخام وتم ترقيمها ورفعها في خرائط وتقسم الي بلوكات علي حسب نسبة التركيز الي :
تركيز منخفض low grad 4.9-1.5 g / t 
تركيز متوسط medial grad 9.9-5 g / t 
عالي التركيز high grad 10 g / t 
نفايات 1.5 g / t = waste <
ولدينا بعض المعادلات التي تستخدم في حساب كمية الخام :
الوزن بالطن = الحجم × الكثافة Tonnage = vol x d
محتوي الذهب = الوزن بالطن × متوسط تركيز التمعدن
Au cont = Tonnage x Au .Grade 
وبعد اخذ العينات الموضحة في الخارطة والمرسلة للمعمل لتحليلها وكل عينة في ( كيس ) جراب بلاستيكي مكتوب عليه رقم العينة لتسجيل نتيجة التحليل لكل عينة وكما موضح بالخريطة 
(شكل رقم8 ) HADAYMET (675-672.5)GOLDGRADE&ORELIMT 1:250 
وتتم عملية الحساب لكل( بلوك ) كما يلي بعد رسمها مباشرة وتحديدها باضلاع 
يتم اعادة اخذ العينات علي ارض الواقع في شكل عينات علي ابعاد تتراوح ما بين: 
6 X 1.5 m 
5 X 1.5 m
5 X 2.5 m
5 X 3 m
وتعتمد نسبة التركيز علي المنجم ويكون ثابت حتي في العينات التي بها تركيز عالي يزيد عن التركيز المتوقع وتعتبر عينات ذات تركيز شاذ .
يتم تحديد الخام وتقسيمه في مساحات ( بلوكات ) بالابعاد المذكورة اعلاه ويمكننا تقسيم الخام في بلوكات في خريطة 
(HADAYAMET (675- 672.5 ) GOLDGRADE & ORELIMIT 1: 250) 
و التي أخذت فيها العينات من جسم الخام بالابعاد 5 X 3 m .
فمثلا من العينة رقم ( 366 ) الي العينة رقم ( 555 ) تم رفعها علي الخريطة كما يتم وضع نتائج تركيز معدن الذهب لكل عينة في الخريطة بعد تحليلها في المعمل وبعد ان يتم تقسيمها الي بلوكات كما سبق شرحه ثم عملية تحديد البلوكات في المنجم بتوقيع اضلاع البلوكات علي المساحة المستوية المأخوذ منها العينات مرة اخري من الخريطة والتي تم فيها تحديد وتقسيم جسم الخام بالمستوي وعلي عمق العينات والحصول علي M.G1 L.G1 L.G2 HI.G1 
Block 1 ≡ HIG 1, Block2 ≡ m .G1 , Block 3 ≡ L . G1 , Block 4 ≡ L.G2 
صورة رقم(b 2 )
وبعد تحديد الخام في بلوكات في المستوي المعين وبعد اخذ العينات من جسم الخام يتم رصد نسبة التركيز لكل عينة بالخريطة وذلك لتعيين المساحات والكميات اللازم استخراجها كخام ومن ثم تجري تلك العمليات حسابيا كما يلي في كل بلوك علي حده :-
تحديد عدد العينات في البلوك عدد العينات = n
مجموع تركيز التمعدن في البلوك مجموع تمركز التمعدن في العينات= ∑x 
متوسط تركيز التمعدن = حاصل جمع تركيز التمعدن , ∑x = x
عدد العينات n 
المساحة السطحية ( للبلوك ) = عدد الوحدات × الطول × العرض =S.A) Surfce Area (
الحجم = المساحة السطحية × الارتفاع Vol = S.A X L 
الوزن بالطن = الحجم × الكثافة Ton = VOL X d
محتوى الذهب = الوزن بالطن × متوسط تركيز التمعدن 
Au cont = ton ×Au Grade























نسبة تركيز العينات في البلوك بعد تحليلها Block (1)

1.8 , 50 , 50 , 50 , 18.8 , 6.2 , 5.8 , 0.6 , 46 , 42.1 , 41.8 , 1.5 , 3 , 2.8 , 2.2 , 0.7 , 32.5 , 3.1 , 1 , 7.6 , 36.6 , 3 , 8.8 , 1.8 , 2 , 13.5 , 3.3 , 
50 , 1.2 , 3.5 , 0.7 , 24.9 , 1.9 , 2.8 , 8.6 , 2.8 , 2 , 13.4 
عدد العينات n = 38 
مجموع تركيز التمعدن في البلوك ∑x Grade = 548.3 g/t 
متوسط تركيز التمعدن x = ∑x = 548.3 = 14.2447g/t ≡ HI.G 1
38 n 
المساحة السطحية 555 m2 (S.A ) = 37 X 5 X 3 = 
الحجم Vol =S .A X L = 555x 2.5=1387.5 m3 
الوزن بالطن Ton = VOL X d = 13875 X 2.3 = 3191.25 Ton محتوي الذهب Au cont = ton X Au Grade = 3191.25 X 14.2447 =46046.377grams 


Block ( 2 )
نسبة تركيز العينات

3.5 , 3.9 , 1.5 , 7.9 , 12.2 , 6.6 , 2.7 , 5.7 , 9.5 , 0.5 , 8.3 , 0.8 , 4.7 , 5.3, 10.1 , 4 , 1.5 , 4.4 , 2.3 , 11.4 , 6.5 , 6.5 , 1.9 , 6.7 , 2.7 , 2.1 , 9.9 , 2.6 
عدد العينات n = 27 
مجموع تركيز التمعدن في البلوك ∑x Grade = 139.2 g/t 
متوسط تركيز التمعدن x = 139.2 = 5.1555 g/t = M.G1 27 
المساحة السطحية (S.A ) = 27 X 5 X 3 = 405m2 
الحجم Vol = 405 X 2.5 = 1012.5 m 3 
الوزن بالطن Ton = 1012.5 X2.3 = 2328.75 Ton محتوي الذهب Au cont = 2328.75 X 5.1555= 12005.87 grems 




Block ( 3 ) low Grad (A)
نسبة تركيز العينات

2.6 , 3.2 , 1.6 , 0.5 , 2.9 , 1.7 , 4.6 , 1.9 , 2.7 , 2.3 
عدد العينات n = 10 samples 
مجموع تركيز التمعدن في البلوك ∑x Grade = 24 
متوسط تركيز التمعدن x = ∑x = 24 = 2.4 g/ ton=L.G1 10 n
المساحة السطحية (S.A ) = 37 X 5 X 3 = 150 m2 
الحجم Vol = 150 X 2.5 = 375 m 3 
الوزن بالطن Ton = 375 X2.3 = 862.5 Ton محتوي الذهب Au cont 862.5 X 2.4= 2070 grams 

Block ( 4 ) low Grad (B)
نسبة تركيز العينات 
6.6 , 4.7 , 3.5 , 1.7, 5.1 , 4.9 , 1.7

عدد العينات n = 7 samples 
مجموع تمركز التمعدن في البلوك ∑x Grade = 28.2 
متوسط تركيز التمعدن x = 28.2 = 4.0285714 g / ton=L.G2 7
المساحة السطحية (S.A ) = 7 X 5 X 3 = 105 m2 
الحجم Vol = 105 X 2.5 = 262.5 m 3 
الوزن بالطن Ton = 262.5 X2.3 = 603.75 Ton 
محتوي الذهب Au cont = 603.75 x 4.0285714= 2432.24 grams 
ويستفاد من هذه العملية في حساب المساحة السطحية المستخرجة كخام من المستوي بالاضافةالى الحجم المستخرج من الخام في عمق معين ومن ثم حساب الكميات بالطن ( tonnage ) .
كما يمكن ان يتم حساب كمية الذهب المستخرج او المحتوي المعدنى لهذه الكميات من الخام المستخرج والمحددة في بلوكات بعد ذلك يتم تخريم المساحة المحددة ومن ثم تفجيرها وشحنها وتخزينها ثم المعالجة ويتم استخراج جسم الخام من المنجم بتكرار هذه العملية واخذ العينات من جسم الخام وتحديده في بلوكات .
صورة رقم (b 3 )
ويتم ازالة الصخور المحيطة بالخام ( Stripping ) وذلك بعد شحن تلك البلوكات علي عمق (2.5 m ) وذلك للمحافظة او حفظ الخام المكسر داخل حوائط لتسهيل حركة اليات شحن ونقل البلوكات المكسرة ( الخام ) .
اما عن بقية الصخور بالمستوي والتي تشملها المصطبة المحددة بواسطة (Design ) تصحيح شكل المنجم والتي يتم ازالتها كنفايات وبعمق 10 امتار ويتوقف ذلك علي حسب ترتيب العمل بالمستوي وذلك بالنسبة لتحديد المنطقة التي تبدأ منها ازالة النفايات على عمق 10 متر سمك المصطبة ثم التى تليها حتى ازالة جميع صخور النفايات بعمق 10 متر والامتداد حتي الحد المحدد فى تصميم شكل المنجم .
ويتم تكويم الخام خارج المنجم علي شكل كتل ترابية ويتم رشها بالمياه وذلك لتثبيتها ووضع لافتة مبين عليها اسم المنجم والمستوي الذي استخرجت منه تلك الكميات الخامية .
صورة رقم ( 4b )

اما عن تكويم النفايات فيتم ذلك باختيار انسب الاماكن لتكويمها والتي لا ثؤثر علي البيئة المحيطة بالمنطقة مثلا منع تكويمها فى المساحات المزروعة واستغلال الوديان بين الجبال من ثم تكويمها علي شكل كعكات وذلك لاستغلال اقل مساحة تحتفظ بأكبر كمية من النفايات المزالة من المنجم .
صورة رقم (b 5 )

سير عمليات الحفر والتفجير في المنجم
في العمليات الخاصة باستخراج الخام يتم وضع وتحديد إحداثيات نقاط التحكم (Control points ) وذلك لتحديد نطاق اخذ العينات وبعد نتائج العينات قمنا بتحديد البلوكات ويتم وضع نقاط في زوايا البلوكات ومن ثم تحديد احداثياتها لتوقيعها مرة اخري بعد عملية التخريم والتفجير والتي عادة تكون بالابعاد 2X2m وينتج عن ذلك ازالة الحد ( Limit ) الموضوع للبلوكات نتيجة للحركة ويتم توقيع تلك النقاط مرة اخري بالإحداثيات التي تمت قراءتها قبل عمليات الحفر والتفجير والتي تم رفعها علي خريطة أي بمعني انه يتم رفعها علي خرائط وتوقيها مرة اخري قبل وبعد عملية الحفر والتفجير وبعد توقيعها يتم توصيل تلك النقاط الموقعة في الاركان نجد انه قد تحصلنا علي البلوكات السابق تحديدها وبالتالي يتم شحنها علي هذا التحديد بعمق ( 2.5 m ) .
وبما ان الوردية الاولي وردية تجهيزية والوردية الثانية للانتاج (نقل الخامات او النفايات المكسرة لتخزينها وتكويمها ) فانه يتم تجهيز آبار التفجير في الوردية الاولي بواسطة ماكينات الحفر ( Atlas Copco ) للنقاط المحددة بعلامات مميزة ( اللون )

صورة رقم ( 6b )

بعدها تتحرك عربة نقل المواد المتفجرة من المخزن للمنجم وذلك لأغراض التفجير وتكون عربة المتفجرات بها علامة مميزة 

صورة رقم (b 7 )

إشارة للآليات والعربات في الطريق بانها في ارسالية لتحميل المواد المتفجرة من مخزن المتفجرات الي المنجم مع ملاحظة بعد مخزن المواد المتفجرة من المناجم والمعسكر السكني وايضا ملاحظة بعض التعليمات الموجودة في بوابة المخزن وذلك للقائمين بعملية نقل المتفجرات 

صورة رقم (b 8 )
وايضا من الملاحظات اثناء المناورات في المنجم ملاحظة تعدد المخارج وذلك لتسهيل حركة الاليات والعربات المنجمية وتفادي الحوادث خصوصا مع العربة المستخدمة لنقل المواد المتفجرة 
أنواع التفجيرات في المنجم ( الضربيات ) 
• ضربية ( 3 متر) :-
هذا النوع من الضربيات مختص بضرب وتكسير البلوكات التي تم تحديدها الي L.G , M.G , H.G وبعد شحنها يتم ضرب المساحة المحيطة بها ( Stripping) وذلك في نطاق العينات او ما يزيد عنها ببضع امتار وهي التي يستفاد منها في حفظ الخام داخل حوائط بالاضافة لتسهيل حركة الاليات لشحن الخام كما سبق ذكره ويتم تفجيرها تدريجيا تبعا للتفجيرات ( 3 متر ) .


• ضربية ( 10 متر ):-
ويقصد بها زرع المواد المتفجرة والكمية اللازمة لازالة 10 متر من الصخور عمقا وتوضع المواد المتفجرة علي عمق 10 امتار من سطح المستوي الشغال وذلك لازالة صخور النفايات.
• القطعية ( Cutting ) :-
وتعتبر ضمن ضربيات العشرة امتار لغرض وضع حد لنهاية امتداد المصطبة بالمستوي الشغال و لتحديد مساحة المستوي الشغال , ونجد ان المسافة بين ابار التفجير متقاربة ليتم فصل قطع الشريحة الافقية الجاري عليها العمل حسب شكل وتصميم المنجم . وفي عملية القطع (Cutting) أولا يوضع عمود الحفر بالزاوية المطلوبة حسب انحدار وميلان الحائط وملاحظة ان بعد ابار التفجير حوالي(2 m ,1.5 m , 1 m) ويتوقف علي حسب صلادة الصخور الجاري عليها العمل ويتم الحفر برؤوس حفر بقطر (115 mlm.- 105 mlm ) 
وفي حالة عملية القطع بالنسبة لاستخدام المواد المتفجرة نستخدم الكرودكس وإدخالها في أكياس بشكل أسطواني وطولها حوالي9 m وبعد ادخال سيور الكرودكس يملاء باقي فراغ الكيس بمادة الانفو وهي ( مادة مساعدة في شدة التفجير ) ويتم زرعها في الابار المجهزة والمتقاربة بعد ذلك تتم عملية توصيلها .
• ضربية نظافة الطريق :-
وهي عملية تنظيف الشوارع من الصخور المتراكمة والمتبقية في الـحافة السفلي للمستوي (toe ) ويتم ذلك بواسطة معجون الديناميت علي شكل صباعات (رايوجل )
وتتم العملية بتخريم الصخور والكتل التي تتسبب في ضيق الشارع واعاقة الحركة 
صورة رقم (b 9 )
ومن ثم زرع الديناميت بتلك الابار المهيئة (صورة رقم (b 10 ) ) والموصلة بالكرودكس 
ومن عمليات النظافة ايضا هناك عمليات لتفجير الصخور كبيرة الحجم والموجودة في المنجم والتي لا يمكن رفعها وشحنها لخارج المنجم ويرجع ذلك لتواجدها في شكل كتل كبيرة الحجم يتم تفجيرها وتكسيرها لتصغير حجمها وبالتالي شحنها لخارج المنجم .

• ضربية لانشاء واقامة شارع من مستوي لمستوي ادني :-
وفي هذه الضربيات يراعي فيها ان يكون طول الشارع حوالي ( 100 m) وتقسم مسافة الشارع الطولية الي( 10) وحدات طول الوحدة (10 m ) وذلك للتمكن من الوصول للمستوي الادني بتدرج الحفر ابتداء من الوحدة الاولي وذلك بالمستوي الاعلي بعمق (1 m ) والوحدة الثانية (2 m ) والوحدة الثالثة ( 3 m ) .... حتي الوحدة العاشرة ( 10 m ) بنهاية المستوي الاعلي بعمق ( 10 m ) مع ملاحظة ان المستوي الجاري علية عمليات الحفر والتفجير هو المستوي الاعلي المراد انشاء شارع منه كما موضح بالرسم : (شكل رقم9 ) وان عرض الشارع في المنجم يكون حوالي ( 20 m) وتتوقف ابعاد الابار للتفجير علي صلابة وتماسك الصخور .
• ضربية لجعل او انشاء حائط سلامة (Safty wall ):-
انشاء حائط بمنحدر من أول الخطوات التي يجب مراعاتها هي ترك مسافة من الحافة العليا للمستوي ( Rim(A) ) كمسافة سلامة لتفادي التشققات وهشاشة الصخور في تلك المسافة والحفاظ علي ماكينة التخريم وحساب الانهيار والسقوط .ثم تليها حساب النقاط التي تقف بها ماكينة التخريم من الحافة العليا للمستوي (Rim ) بسطح المستوي ووضع عمود الحفر بزوايا ووضع المواد المتفجرة بمسافات محددة او منتظمة حسب الحوجة وذلك للحصول علي الحائط بالميل المطلوب ويتوقف تحديد ورسم هذه المسافات بين الصفوف وكمية المواد المتفجرة وعدد الصفوف علي ثباتية وتراكيب الصخور بالاضافة الي عرض المصطبة والذي يلعب دور كبير في تحديد كمية المتفجرات مع مراعاة ما ذكر من عوامل وناخذ مثال لانشاء حائط بميل وكيفية الحفر لتحديد النقاط التي توضع فيها المواد المتفجرة والوصول اليها وذلك بالحفر بزوايا .
مثلاناخذ(شكل رقم10) : تعتمد هذه الطريقة علي المعادلة Sin <× H = x 
اولا يتم تحديد مسافة من الحافة السفلي للمصطبة المقام عليها الحائط ( Toe ) لوضع المواد المتفجرة بالصف الاول بمسافة قدرها A=1m ثم حساب المسافة x وهي المسافة التي تنتج من الحفر بزاوية 10 ο ويتم حسابها من النقطةA 10 =2m X ο Sin10 x =ويتم رفع النقطة B من المستوي السفلي للمستوي العلوي بالعمود C لتحديد النقطة التي يوضع بها عمود الحفر بالسطح العلوي بزاوية 10ο لوضع المواد المتفجرة بالنقطة A ولحساب النقطة التي يوضع بها عمود الحفر لوضع المواد المتفجرة بالصف الثاني وعلي بعد 2 m من الصف الاول وذلك بالحفر بزاوية (10ο) = 2m Sin 10 ο X 10 ο ويتم قياس x = 2m من النقطة الموقعة بالسطح السفلي B النقطة D ويتم رفع النقطة D للمستوي العلوي بالعمود E لتحديد النقطة التي يوضع بها عمود الحفر لوضع المواد المتفجرة بالصف الثاني علي بعد 2 m من الصف الأول.
ولوضع المواد المتفجرة بالصف الثالث وعلي بعد 2 m من الصف الثاني بالنقطة D ايضا يتم الحفر بزاوية ο 10 ويتم حسابها10 = 2 m X ο Sin 10 يتم قياس 2 m من النقطة (D) للنقطة f )) ويتم رفع النقطة F من المستوي السفلي للمستوي العلوي بالعامود G .
وعند وضع المواد المتفجرة علي بعد 1m من الصف الثالث بالصف الرابع يتم الحفر بزاوية 5ο ويتم حسابها sin5ο x 10=x =1m يتم قياس 1m من النقطة D للنقطة i وعلي بعد 1m لتحديد النقطة التي توضع بها المواد المتفجرة بالنقطة i علي بعد 1m من الصف الثالث النقطة D ثم يتم حساب الناتج من الحفر بزاوية5ο x = Sin 5ο X 10 = 1m 
يتم قياس 1 m = x من النقطة i النقطة Fَ ويتم رفع النقطة Fَ بالعمود Gَ لتحديد النقطة التي يوضع بها عمود الحفر بالمستوي العلوي بزاوية ο 5 لوضع المواد المتفجرة علي بعد 1m بالصف الرابع من الصف الثالث .
وبهذا نكون قد حصلنا علي الحائط المطلوب وذلك لتجهيز الصفوف حسب صفات الحائط وعند الحوجة لحائط عمودي يتم الحفر بزاوية صفر اذ نجد ان المسافة الناتجة Zero x =, X10 Zero Sin Zero وبالتالي رفع النقطة التي يوضع بها عمود الحفر بنفس العمود K للحصول علي حائط عمودي مع ملاحظة تغير الزاوية لعمود الحفر من 5 ο الى الصفر بهذا نكون قد حصلنا علي الحائط العمودي .

حساب كمية المتفجرات 
يتوقف حساب كمية المتفجرات علي عدة عوامل منها :-
1) عدد الحفر و الثقوب مثلا 24 حفرة تكون الحوجة الي 24 صباع ديناميت.
2) المسافة بين الحفرة والاخري لها علاقة وثيقة بصلادة ونوعية الصخور وتراكيبها , فمثلا الصخور القوية تحتاج لمسافة بين الحفر قدرها ( 3.5 m -3 m ) والصخور الهشة تكون علي ابعاد تتراوح (4m,4.5m,5m ) .
3) المسافة بين الصف والصف وهذا يتوقف علي بعد وقرب وامتداد الحافة السفلي بنهاية المصطبة Toe وعموما تكون المسافة بين الصف الاول المحفور بزاوية والـToe قريبة في كل الحالات.


مثلا : 
أ‌- ثلاثة خطوط والـ Toe غير نظيف :-
• الخط الاول محفور بزاوية 10 ο 
• الخط الثاني محفور بزاوية 5 ο 
• الخط الثالث محفور بزاوية قدرها صفر . 

ب - مثال آخر :-
اكثر من ثلاثة خطوط 
• الخط الاول محفور بزاوية 10 ο 
• كل الخطوط بين الاول والاخير محفورة بزاوية 5ο
• الخط الاخير محفور بزاوية قدرها صفر عمودي .
ج - اذا كانت الحافة السفلية بنهاية المسطبة (Toe ) عمودي والحائط نظيف يكون الحفر عمودي للصف الاول والصف الثاني والثالث .
4- تحديد العمق الذي يتوقف علي نوع الضربية 3m ,10m ونظافة حائط او القطع Cutting .
5-الكثافة والتي يستفاد منها في تحديد كمية المواد المتفجرة وكمية التراب ( خام –نفايات ) الناتج من الضربية .
نتائج التفجير :
تمثيل نتائج التفجير بمنحنيات( شكل رقم11) نجد في المنحني (1) ان الصف (أ) قد تم تفجيره وتكسيره والصف (ب) تم تفجيره ولكن انفجار غير تام والصف (جـ) لم يتكسر اذ ان ناتج الضربية غير مجدٍ والصخور المكسرة قريبة من الحائط مما يمثل خطورة التساقط للحجارة اثناء عملية الشحن .
اما في المنحني (2) باعتباره اكثر المنحنيات تجانساً في تنفيذه أو اصابة وتفجير جميع الصفوف (أ) , (ب) , (جـ) وكمية الصخور المكسرة بابعاد مناسبة للشحن والتحميل بالكبشات او وسائل الشحن .
وفي المنحني ( 3 ) تم تكسير واصابة جميع الخطوط (أ) , (ب) , (ج) ولكن بطريقة ادت لتكسير وتشتيت الصخور بمسافات بعيدة وهذا يزيد من استهلاك الآلات لجمع وشحن نتائج التفجير ويتم استهلاك كمية كبيرة من المتفجرات اكثر من اللازم وبالتالي رفع قيمة التكلفة .
ويمكن الحصول علي انسب منحني لعملية التفجير (كما وحجماً ) وذلك بالحصول علي افضل منحني يمثل التفجير باستخدام كمية المتفجرات المناسبة والازمة لذلك بالاضافة الي حساب توصيلات التفجير .
التوصيلات الفنية في عملية التفجير : 
• زاوية التفجير : 
هي إحدى طرق توصيلات المواد المتفجرة وذلك للاستفادة من قوة المواد المتفجرة بأكبر قدر ممكن عن طريق استغلال ارتباط زمن تفجير الثقوب مع بعضها , ويمكننا حساب ووضع ما يسمي بزاوية التفجير وذلك بربط حفرتين مع بعضهما البعض بزمن تفجير واحد ليكونا ضلع التفجير وربط حفرتين في الاتجاه الاخر ويكون تقاطع الضلعين الرابطين بين الثقوب ما يسمي بزاوية التفجير وليست من الضرورة ربط عدد حفرتين فقط في الضلع الواحد ويتوقف ذلك علي مساحة التفجير وعدد الثقوب المزروعة بالمواد المتفجرة في ضلع واحد ويكون ارتباط الثقوب مع بعضها (ارتباط زمني )
وكلما كانت زاوية التفجير منفرجة كلما شملت ازاحة كمية اكبر من الصخور وزادت الاستفادة من فعالية المواد المتفجرة وذلك بانتاج كمية اكبر من المواد المكسرة وباحجام مناسبة وتكويم الناتج من الضربية في انسب اتجاه.صورةرقمb11
• تعريف زاوية التفجير :
هي الزاوية التي يحدها خطين في شبكة التفجير ويكون هناك فرق في زمن التفجير للخط وصغير لدرجة انه لا يؤثر علي ارتباط ثقوب الخط او الضلع للتفجير في زمن واحد .
فمثلا يكون الفرق حوالي (9mls) او (8mls) وهو فرق ضئيل ولا يؤثر وتعتبر الثقوب التي تقع في خط او ضلع واحد وبهذا الفرق (8,9mls) تكون مايسمي بضلع التفجير .
ويمكننا اخذ مثال تفجير بالرسم ( شكل رقم12)
المواد المستخدمة في هذه التفجيرات :
1)) كبسولة نار(x) , 6 كبسولات للمراجعة والتاكد من انفجار كل الثقوب ( x1 ,x2 , x3 ) (y1 , y2 . y3 ), صباع ديناميت (Boster ) في كل ثقب ,Ezt45mls(5) الموصل بين صفوف المجموعتين ( A,B )Ezdt 25mls ( 24), والموصل بين الثقوب في المجموعة A والمجموعة B .
ولحساب زاوية التفجير يتم ربط الثقب بالصف الأول رقم (1) والعمود (4 ) (T75mls ) في المجموعة B بالثقب في الصف الثاني (رقم 2 ) والعمود 1 (T84mls ) ونجد ان الفرق بينهما (9mls ) وهذه القيمة تعد ايضا قيمة ضئيلة جدا لذا يكون ضلع التفجير (1 ) وفي المجموعة (A)يتم ربط الثقب الاول رقم (1) (T117mls) مع الثقب الثاني رقم (2) والعمود 4 (T126mls) 9mls= ونجد ان هذين الضلعين يتقاطعا عند النقطة 3 ليكونا ما يعرف بزاوية التفجير وبنفس الطريقة الثقبين T75mls , T84mls يكونا ضلع وايضا الثقبين T210 mls , T201 mls يحدان ايضا ما يعرف بزاوية التفجير والتي كلما كانت منفرجة كلما شملت كمية اكبر من الصخور المتاثرة بقوة المواد المتفجرة والمنهارة في اتجاه انفراج الزاوية للخارج .
اتجاه تكويم ناتج التفجير :
ايضا في التوصيلات لشبكة التفجير يتم مراعاة اتجاه تكويم الصخور وذلك بالاستفادة من زمن تفجير الثقوب وربطها مع بعضها البعض في التوصيل الزمني بدلا من التوصيل العشوائي وذلك بالاستفادة من المساحات التي ينهار فيها ناتج التفجير (الضربية) ولا تؤثر علي سير العمل .
رسم لشكل التفجير والتحكم في اتجاه تكويم الصخور شكل رقم13)

تفاصيل وخطوات انشاء التفجير ( الضربية ):
1. وضع ورسم خارطة الحفر:

5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 

10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 5
5
ZERO ZERO ZERO ZERO ZERO ZERO ZERO ZERO ZERO (X)

الصف الاول محفور بزاوية 5º والصف الثاني محفور بزاوية 10º والصف الثالث عمودي بزاوية 90º (ºصفر) والثقب (X) بالصف الثالث محفور بزاوية 5º 


2. تعبئة الثقب : 
يتم وضع وتعبئة المواد المتفجرة والموصلة بشبكة التفجير في قاع الثقب ثم اضافة حوالي (40Kg) من مادة الانفو وهي مادة مساعدة علي شدة الانفجار ثم تغطية الجزء الباقي من الثقب بالرمل والطين أي المواد المناسبة لذلك .










3. تعريف بعض المعلومات عن التفجير (الضربية )

التخطيط لابعاد الثقوب = Mjlle 3.5 X 4.2
عمق الثقب = Pf 11m
العمق الحقيقي (طول الحائط) = Ha 10m
قطر راس الحفر = Atds Ǿ 127mm
عدد الحفر = N 29µ 
زوايا الحفر = * 80°,85°,90°

الكثافة = 2.5 צ
الحجم ( حجم الضربية) = V 4270 m 3
الكمية ( الضربية بالطن ) = Ton 10500t
كمية المواد المتفجرة بالثقب = 195 g/t
في الثقب الواحد 1Ezdt طوله 18 m في كل ثقب 
3 خرطوش Riogel قطره 90 ml وزنه 4 كلجم 4 ×3 = 12 كلجم طولهm ½ 
4. تحديد مجموع و كمية المواد المتفجرة Total Material for Blasting :
= 1m 25 mls Ezdet =
= 2m 42 mls Eztel =
= 1m 67 mls Eztel =

• 3 خرطوش في كل حفرة ×29 ( عدد الحفر ) = 87 خرطوش × 4 كلجم =348 كلجم = 14.5 كرتونة .
• المواد المساعدة في شدة التفجير ( الانفو ) 40kg وزن الجوال 44kg =1160kg .
بعد تحديد كمية المواد المستخدمة في الضربية تتم عملية زرع وتوصيل المواد المتفجرة بالابار المعدة بماكينات الحفر لغرض التفجير وبالابعاد المحددة وتتم عملية التوصيل بادخال كبسولة التفجير في الثقب المخصص لها بالمادة المتفجرة والموصلة بـ(Ezdet) او الـ(Eztel) ويتم ادخال الصباع في قاع الثقب والتاكد من ارتباطة بالكبسولة ودفنه مع ربطه بشبكة التفجير بـ(Eztel او Ezdet ) ثم ربط الضربيات داخل المنجم والمقامة في وقت واحد بالكرودكس (مادة متفجرة ). ثم ربط اخر خيط الكرودكس بالكبسولة الكهربائية والموصلة بالكيبل والموصل بالبطارية . ويتم توصيل الكيبل بالبطارية وذلك بعد اخلاء المنجم من الاليات وجميع العمال واقامة حواجز بجميع المداخل والحراسة والمراقبة عليها من مكان امن.
ثم بعد ذلك اخر عملية امن وسلامة قبل التفجير وهي ابعاد عمال التفجير بمسافة مكان امن الاختباء خلف حاجز ضخم ( عربة الدمير ) وذلك لعمل حساب الحجارة المتطايرة .

صورةرقم ( 12b )
رؤوس الحفر المستخدمة في مناجم الارياب

ويستخدم في عملية اخذ العينات لتحديد جسم الخام راس حفر بقطر79 mm Ø
وفي عملية القطع (cutting ) لتحديد نهاية امتداد المستوي راس حفر بقطر 89 mm Ø
وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام الديناميت من غير مادة الانفو .وفي التفجير 10 متر لازالة صخور النفايات نستخدم راس حفر بقطر 102 mm Ø 
وعند استخدام ماكينات الحفر (Atlas ) في التفجير 10 متر وفي حالة الضربيات الضخمة نستخدم راس حفر بقطر 127 mm وفي حالة ازالة النفايات وعملية القطع نستخدم رؤوس حفر وبقطر 115 mm اما في حالة الصخور الهشة (fine ) وعند القطع نستخدم رؤوس حفر وبقطر 105 mm بالاضافة لانها تستخدم في تفجير (3 m) لضرب بلوكات الخام (Au) .


عربات المنجم : 

نوع العربة سعتها مهمة الآلة
دمبر صغير 35 Ton نقل صخور النفايات
دمبر كبير 60 Ton نقل صخور النفايات
بكلن كات 4 Ton شحن الخام
بكلن ليبهر 12 Ton شحن صخور النفايات
بلدوزر صغير سكين تسوية السطح
بلدوزر كبير سكين تسوية السطح
القريدر سكين نظافة الشارع
اما بالنسبة لصيانة ومراجعة تلك الاليات ولامداد مكاتب المنجم والاعمال داخل المنجم خاصة العمليات المقامة في الوردية المسائية بالكهرباء لابد من اقامة ورش متنقلة والتي تقام عند افتتاح أي منجم وعلي مسافة قريبة جدا وباقرب مساحة مسطحة ملاصقة بالمنجم لتفادي الاعطال التي تعيق سير العمل وتؤثر علي الانتاج وهذه تكون مركبة بطريقة يسهل نقلها بعد تفكيكها وذلك بعد الانتهاء واغلاق المنجم ونقلها لافتتاح منجم اخر 
صورة رقم(b 13 )




















اعمال المساحة التعدينية 

اولا وقبل البدء في عملية التعدين لابد من تحديد الموقع الذي سوف تقوم عليه عملية التعدين ويعد هذا التحديد بان تبدأ العمليات المساحية بعمل الترافيرزس او التثليث .
ويتم ذلك بداية من براميل المساحة المحددة والمعروفة بمواقعها واحداثياتها علي مستوي السودان وذلك لتحديد المكان المقام فيه العمل التعديني وذلك باحاطته بنقاط يحدد بها الموقع ثم بعد ذلك تنحصر اعمال المساحة داخل الموقع والذي يتم تحديده بما فيها مواقع المناجم .

















وبعدها تبدأ وتنحصر وظيفة المساحة داخل المنطقة التي تم تحديدها بعمل خطوط الكنتور للمنطقة او الجبل الذي تم فيه استكشاف الخام ويراد فتح واقامة منجم فيه ولتحديد انسب الارتفاعات والانحدارات لاقامة الترينشات .
يتم عمل شبكة من القراءات بقراءة المستوي لكل نقطة 10 m مثلا ويتوقف ذلك علي حسب حجم المنطقة وبواسطة جهاز ( GPS) ومن ثم يتم توصيل النقاط ذات الارتفاع الواحد او المشتركة في الارتفاع لتعطي خط الكنتور . 




عملية حساب خرط الكنتور : 
بعد عمل شبكة القراءات والتي تعبر عن ارتفاع النقاط كما في الخريطة (TAGWANAB GRIDPOINTS )(شكل رقم14) تتم عملية حساب خطوط الكنتور 
مثلا النقطتين (516-512.1 )

4 level = Dis 12
1 = 3
3/20 = 0.15 mm = X
حسب المقياس scal 
نقيس 0.15 mm من النقطة 516 التي طرحت من المسافة لتحديد النقطة علي بعد 0.15 mm وذلك حسب مقياس الرسم وتكرر هذه العملية لخط الكنتور الواقع بين النقطين ومن ثم توصيل النقاط ذات الارتفاع الواحد بخط الكنتور .
وفي شركة الارياب تتم هذه العملية الحسابية بواسطة الكمبيوتر وتوصيل النقاط ذات الارتفاع والمشترك ثم تظهر علي شكل خارطة كنتورية والناتجة من النقاط المقروءة من الحقل عشوائياً كما في الخارطة (TAGWANAB CONTOUR MAP )(شكل رقم15).بالاضافة لذلك ان من اعمال المساحة الرفع والتوقيع للنقاط داخل المنجم بصفة عامة وتتلخص عمليات الرفع والتوقيع في الآتي :-
• اولاً :
يتم رفع نقاط التحكم الموضوعة لتحديد جسم الخام علي خارطة وذلك لتعيين المساحة الواجب اخذ عينات منها لتحديد البلوكات والتي بها تراكيز معدن الذهب بالنسبة الاقتصادية والمحققة للارباح المحسوبة .
ويتم توقيعها في أي لحظة عند الحوجة لذلك وتوقيعها مرة اخري بعد الانتقال من مستوي اعلي لمستوي ادني لمتابعة جسم الخام حسب الميلان ومراعاة زحزحته .
وبعد تحديد البلوكات التي اخذت منها العينات من جسم الخام يتم رفع النقاط الموجودة علي مسافة بين أي ضلع أي زوايا البلوك وذلك لتوقيعها مرة اخري بعد عملية التخريم والتفجير وزحزحة الحد (limit ) الموضوع للبلوك عند الشحنة وحركة الاليات داخل المنجم ويتم ترقيم وتسمية تلك النقاط لمعرفة النقطة التي تمت زحزحتها .
بعد عملية التخريم والتفجير وعند شحن الخام الذي تمت فيه عملية اخذ العينات وتحديد البلوكات ولعدم شحن اكثر من (2.5m) العمق الذي اخذت منه العينات وبناء عليها تم التصنيف . توضع علامة لعربة الشحن بعد شحن 2.5m في الجزء الامامي للبلوك ويتم شحن الخام علي هذا التحديد حتي لا يتم الدخول في المستوي الادنى اوالخام الغير مقيم بواسطة عينات تفصيلية في المعمل .














رفع ابار التفجير في خرائط : -
يتم رفع ابار التفجير في خريطة وذلك لتوقيعها مرة اخري عند عدم حدوث انفجار لشحنة أي من ابار التفجير .
يتم توقيعها مرة اخري بواسطة عمليات المساحة في المنجم والعمل حولها بحذر حتي الوصول للمواد المتفجرة والشحن التي لم تنفجر .
حيضان تجميع المياه المنجمية :-
ويتم رفع النقاط المحيطة بالحيضان المخصصة لتجميع المياه المنجمية وذلك لمعرفة مواقع الحيضان ويتم توقيعها في الخريطة وذلك لاعتبارها اثناء العمليات المنجمية.
ايجاد الاحداثيات وتحديدها بواسطة الاقمار الاصطناعية :
يتم ايجاد الاحداثيات للنقاط بواسطة جهاز تحديد المواقع (GPS500 )عبر الاقمار الاصطناعية وذلك بالحصول علي احداثيات النقاط بالمناطق الكاشفة والتي يستخدم فيها جهاز تحديد المواقع (GPS500 ) والمزودة بانتينا وجهاز استقبال والذي يستقبل احداثيات النقطة عبر الاقمار الاصطناعية . وتكون هذه العملية الاستقبالية للنقطة بواسطة جهاز تحديد المواقع (GPS500 ) المعروف ( GPS ) و(fix ) والذي يعمل علي استقبال وتصحيح النقاط المستقبلة بالنظام (wjs84 ) وهو نظام امريكي متبع في الاقمار الاصطناعية الامريكية ويتم تصحيحه الي نظام (utm ) وهو نظام الإحداثيات العالمي المعمول به في المنجم .
صورة رقم (b 14 )
ويوضع جهاز ( fix ) في قمة الجبل المجاور للمنجم ويتم إرسال تلك القراءات المصححة للـ ( GPS ) المتحرك أخذ قراءة إحداثيات النقاط المطلوب أيجاد احداثياتها بوضع الجهاز المتحرك بالنقطة وتسجيل القراءة .
صورة رقم(b 15 )
ولكن استخدام هذه الأجهزة ينحصر في المناطق والمواقع الكاشفة والتي تمكن من استقبال الاحداثيات للنقاط عبر الاقمار الاصطناعية وهذه الأجهزة الحديثة تمكن من تفادي الاخطاء فهي مزودة بـ(Discate ) لتسجيل القراءة ويتم تنزيلها وتسجيلها مرة اخري في الكمبيوتر .
متابعة شكل المنجم :-
أيضا من وظائف العمل المساحي في المنجم هي متابعة ووضع الحدود النهائية للمستويات وذلك بأخذ إحداثيات النقاط من الحافة العليا بنهاية المصطبة ( Rim ) والحافة السفلى بنهاية المصطبة (Toe ) ومقارنتها مع ( Toe) – (Rim ) المحدد عند تخطيط وتصميم المنجم والمجدي من الناحية الاقتصادية وذلك لعدم إزالة كمية زائدة من صخور النفايات الغير محسوبة في تكاليف المنجم عند التصحيح ولعدم ترك كمية من صخور النفايات والتي لا تمكن من استخراج جسم الخام كاملا لانه قد يكون جسم الخام موجود تحت هذه الصخور بعد أعماق تحت تلك الصخور التي لا تتم ازالتها مسبقا ويتوقف ذلك علي اتجاه ميلان الخام والذي بدوره يحدد الجهة العاملة والجهة غير العاملة والترينش الرئيسي والفرعي 
وتتم متابعة الحدود النهائية للمستوي وذلك بعد عملية القطع ( Cutting ) ثم تحديد النقاط التي تتم نظافتها من الصخور المتبقية عليها حتى لا تتعارض مع سير العمل . 
كما يوضح الرسم( شكل رقم16)
والنطاقات المظللة هي المساحات والكميات الواجب ازالتها لمطابقة شكل المنجم والمحسوب والمصمم لاستخراج جسم الخام .
عملية حساب رفع وترقيم وتحديد إحداثيات نقطة بالمنجم :-
اولا يتم تحديد نقطتين ثابتتين معلومتين ألإحداثيات (xyz ) يتم الاستعانة بهما في:-
رفع نقطة من المنجم للخريطة :
عند الحوجة لتحديد إحداثيات نقطة (x ,y ,z ) في المنجم بواسطة جهاز (Total station ) . يكون لدينا ( x1 y1 z1 ) لنقطة معلومة الاحداثيات ونقطة اخري وعلي مسافة من النقطة ( x1 y1 z1 ) ومعلومة الاحداثيات ( x2 y2 z2 ) والمستوي لنقطتين يمكن ايجاد الاتجاه للخط الرابط بين النقطتين بالعلاقة 



X = α
Y 

Δ X = X1 - X2 
Δ Y = Y1 - Y2 

ولحساب المسافة من النقطة ( A ) وذلك الي النقطة (x3 y3 z3 )c بان يوضع شاخص به عاكس في النقطة ( C ) والمطلوب رفعها من المنجم وتوقيعها في خريطة وايجاد المسافة بينهما النقاط (A) (C) عن طريق ارسال شعاع ليزر بواسطة جهاز Total station الموضوع في النقطة (A) الي الشاخص في النقطة (C) و المذود بعاكس يتم انعكاس الليزر من العاكس ومن ثم حساب المسافة بالعلاقة :
المسافة = السرعة × الزمن ( بالنسبة للضوء المرسل والمرتد بالعاكس من الشاخص ) .
ولايجاد اتجاه الخط الرابط بين النقطتين :
(x3 y3 z3 ) (x1 y1 z1 ) بالعلاقة
[ الاتجاه A C = الزاوية + الاتجاهA B ] [ α 1 + angle = 2 α ] 
يكون لدينا اتجاه x3 y3 z3 x1 y1 z1 
x2 y2 z2 





يمكن ايجاد إحداثيات النقطة x3 y3 z3 
X = Lsin Ǿ , Δ y = Lcos Ǿ Δ
X = x 1 -x3 ; X3 = X1 - Δ X Δ 
Y = y1-y2 ; Y3 = Y1 - Δ Y Δ
يكون لدينا (x3 , y3 ) مطلوب ايجاد z 3 
تتم قراءة الزاوية بواسطة منقلة بالجهاز = Ǿ

وبواسطة اشعة الليزر يتم ايجاد المسافة HD Total station 
Sin Ǿ = Δ h 
H D h Δ 
h = HD X sin Ǿ Δ 

والحصول علي z3 باضافة h Δ 
وبنهاية العملية نكون قد حصلنا علي ( x 3 y3 z3) وبهذه العملية يتم ايجاد إحداثيات النقطة ويتم رفعها في الخريطة والرجوع وتوقيعها مرة اخري عند الحوجة لذلك .
اعادة توقيع نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات في المنجم :-
يتم ايجاد الاتجاه الرابط بين النقطتين المعلومتين والموقعتين مسبقا 
tan-1 Δ x = α
Δ y 
والاتجاه بين النقطة الاولي والنقطة المجهولة المراد توقيعها 
tan-1 Δ x = 2 α
Δ y 

α1 



وايجاد الزاوية بين الاتجاهين angle = α 2 - α 1 
يتم توجيه الشاخص بالاتجاه والزاوية المعطاة من 2 - α 1 α 
ويتم ايجاد المسافة بالعلاقة D = (Δ x)2-( Δ y)2 
ويتم توجيه جهاز total station باتجاه الشاخص الموضوع في الاتجاه 2 α
والزاوية 2 - α 1 α وعلي بعد المسافة D = (Δ x)2-( Δ y)2 
وبالنسبة لحركة الشاخص لتحديد المسافة في الاتجاه 2 α اذا اعطي الجهاز قراءة ( + ) يعني ان الشاخص موضوع داخل المسافة ( D )واذا اعطي الجهاز قراءة (- ) يعني ان الشاخص خارج المسافة ( D ) .
يطلب من العامل الحامل للشاخص الابتعاد والتقريب حتي يعطي القراءة ( zero ) يعني ان الشاخص موضوع في النقطة المعينة ويتم تعليمها في الحقل بلون مميز .
يتم سير تلك العمليات في المنجم طبق الصور الموضحة وحسب الحوجة للعملية 
صورة رقم (b16)
وحتي الوصول لما يعرف بالمياه المنجمية والتي في المستويات التي ادني منها يكون الخام غير اقتصادي في هذا العمق ونتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحموضة والتي ينتج عنها عملية تعدينية غير اقتصادية وبهذا العمق يتم تحديده بناءا علي دراسات الاستكشاف التفصيلي بواسطة الحفر وبه يكون قد انتهي امتداد المنجم لاسفل وتم اغلاق المنجم علي هذا العمق صورة رقم ( 17 ) تعبر عن تواجد المياه المنجمية .
واخيرا الحصول علي شكل المنجم السابق تحديده بعد دراسات الحفر لاستخراج الخام بصورة اقتصادية وجميع كميات الخام المحسوبة بواسطة الاستكشاف التفصيلي .
صورة رقم ( 18 )


----------



## alshangiti (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات. المفيده.


----------

